# Lose shoulders?



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Daughters goat needs some fill around the shoulders? Their a bit lose in my opinion. Any thoughts on how to add some fill in that area?


----------



## jadesgoats4life (Jun 22, 2017)

We have the same issue..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not much you can do, it is genetic.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do you have a photo? Do her elbows point away from her body, or are they flush with the chest?

How is her weight?


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

he's 65lbs


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

The elbows are flush


----------



## Heinrich (Dec 28, 2017)

Good enough to show i think! Maybe it look a bit loose behind because of the way she is standing.nice long feminem neck and head.with more weight at the back which is correct for an ewe.she could wedge a little more maybe but cant see in the picture like i said


----------



## Heinrich (Dec 28, 2017)

If you want to improve in that area get a ram with a flat stomach line attached to the shoulder and focus on maintaining it throughout the years


----------

